# Rating question



## UberMo (Jan 1, 2015)

So this week my rating was 4.71 bringing my average down to 4.88 from 4.91. Uber says out of 15 rated rides I received 5 stars for 14 of them. Does this mean that one of them was 1 star? I'm pretty sure I know who rated me low. I don't seem to hit it off with the people I pick up at a fancy resort close to where I live for some reason so I have decided after yesterday to not pick up there any more. But, in the meantime I've been stewing over the lower rating this week which is stupid I know because it's impossible to please everyone.


----------



## ChrisInABQ (Oct 21, 2014)

Just think of it as "5*" and "other". 14 of them voted for you to keep your job and one voted to fire you. That could be anywhere between 1* and 4*.

If they used a non-weighted system, it would've been a 1* to give you that weekly average.


----------



## MoYusufNYC (Jan 5, 2015)

Don't stress it. I stopped worrying about rating. I already know the pax is either getting a 1 or 2. So I pleasure myself before they do.


----------



## UberMo (Jan 1, 2015)

Thank you both!


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

I love pleasuring myself first also.


----------

